# Forecast



## ALLSKIING (Apr 15, 2008)

Heading up to K on wed night......Sweet forecast!!

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=BTV&textField1=43.67&textField2=-72.77&e=1


----------



## frozencorn (Apr 15, 2008)

Yup, heading up to the Bush Friday morning....ditto. Mashed potatoes on the menu

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...TV&textField1=44.1414&textField2=-72.8961&e=0


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow the weekend is looking awesome as well..


----------

